# Molly Questions.



## Bonny (Nov 23, 2009)

I am a bit concerned about Miss Molly. She is my surprise mini mule that was born Oct 16th a year ago.

Whats going on is this, I have noticed recently that Molly has put on her winter woolies and she is a fluff ball. But she is so WIDE. I am concerned about her weight. I dont know exactly how to determine if she is over or under weight because she is a mule and my first. She looks like a horse mare about to foal. I have never owned a donkey so I am clueless about what shape they tend to have. Molly is shaped like a Triangle from the front and back and she is low in the belly. She has been wormed along with all my horses and the hay quality is excellent.

Also along with this hugeness I am also concerned about her attitude. Molly is the sweetest most loving mule and today when I touched the side of her tummy she tried to kick me! SHE has not kicked since she was a foal. I am a bit baffled about whats going on here. I have read mules are sterile, but I wonder if she maybe has started to cycle and this explains her behavior change.


----------



## Bonny (Nov 23, 2009)

I guess recent picture would help.


----------



## minimule (Nov 26, 2009)

first, don't take this wrong but I thought you said she was in her winter woolies! she looks like summer coat compared to mine! Also, she doesn't look that big to me but she does look lopsided. Maybe she has a belly ache. Looks like she is bigger on one side, left. She might not be digesting something well and it's backing up a bit. Is everything else normal? Eat/poop.........


----------



## Bonny (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeppers thats her winter woolies!





First, thank you for replying, as you are the only other mini mule owner I know!

Ok, so far, her poop has been normal. Her feed hasnt changed and she gets great quality hay. She has been kept on a deworming schedule like all the rest.

Is this the way your mules look? Should I have her evaluated by the vet? She doesnt seem to be in pain. She isnt showing any signs of discomfort.

I have tried to go over everything. The only thing different is the way she acts when I feel her tummy in her flank area. She pins her ears and tries to kick me. Other than that I can touch every other part of her tummy. She is still craving my attention, and wants to be brushed.

Honestly I am at a loss. Any thoughts?

I took some more pics hope this helps.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 27, 2009)

WOW~~ if those are winter woolies, I am sending all of mine down to you for the winter.



I was waiting for minimule to answer, since she is the "keeper of the mules " on this forum. I have the hinnys. But, I would definitely agree with her..she does look lopsided, and I also see it as the left side. The second last pic (top view) really shows that good. Has she ever colicked on you? I think she looks pretty normal compared to alot of mules..not fat (or big) at all. What kind of diet do you have her on?


----------



## Bonny (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi,

She eats a horse and mule feed just to keep her busy when the horses eat. She gets her allowed amount per feeding directions. During the day we have a small pasture she is allowed to graze on but there is little there. I have hay available but it is high quality coastal.

Last summer we had a very hot spell and one of my horses and Molly had a spell. It was a mild colic but she was fine in a few hrs. She has never before or since.

What is the significance with her left side being larger? The only thing I know about lopsided bellies is a pregnant mare.


----------



## minimule (Nov 30, 2009)

Only 1 of mine looks like this. She is the shortest of the 3 here now, only 32". She has a big belly like that and at times looks preggars. I've done all kinds of things to adjust her weight but nothing seems to change. I've reduced, increased, changed......nothing different.

Wylie doesn't look lopsided though. She is pretty uniform, just a fat belly. If you could listen for gut sounds without getting hurt you might see if the sounds are deminished on one side. Maybe have the vet do it. With mine I've just accepted the fact she will never be slim and trim like her siblings.

Another thought is that she is jut not digesting as quickly as the horses. Mules don't require the same amount of proteins as a horse does. Her only being a yearling might be part of it and her body just isn't using some of the food and she has no where to put it except her belly. I'd ask the vet just for an "educated" opinion.


----------



## Bonny (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks so much.

I have been watching Molly and she is changing daily, one day lopsided the next not. Everything else still seems normal. She still wont let me touch but I think I might try to brush and hold her tummy tomorrow. I have a baby sounds monitor I may listen for gut sounds also although not sure what can be heard through the fuzz.

She is still eating and drinking fine and I did give her some probios.

I will update if I learn anything or if she has changes,

Thanks for trying to help me figure this out.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 4, 2009)

We are getting snow today, first time so early in houston!

So I went out to take snow/animal pics and after uploading thought yall could see just how big Molly is. She is still acting fine but still hugs, here she is pictured with my mare Bonny. Bonny is 40 inches at the wither and in good condition, Molly is 33 inches and her belly is enormous compared to Bonny.


----------

